# 20" tire recommendations - alternatives to Mow Joes?



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I've been searching the web for Schwalbe Mow Joes in 20x2.00 for my son's hotrock 20 and most websites that advertised them are out of stock and some reps mentioned that this tire was discontinued.
It seems that many are running the Kendal Small Block 8s, but based on the reviews that I have come across, these don't seem appropriate for mud and wet terrain. 
The Mow Joe was a perfect fit for my needs (60% hard pack, 40% forest trails with roots, mud, small and 1 to 4inch rocks); anyone can recommend similar alternatives?
Cheers!


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

Chain Reaction's website list them as in stock. Schwalbe Mow Joe Tyre | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

For something cheaper I'm running Maxxis Maxx Daddy's on my kids'. They seem to roll pretty fast and the knobs are really tall.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Check out the Maxxis Snyper Snyper


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't help you out with the recommendations but I put together a list of potential candidates. The weight is manufacturer's claim's. Pricing is from online stores. Hope this helps. My son is currently using IRC Sirens. I'll probably switch him over to Small Block 8's after he wears them out. The terrain in SoCal is mostly hard pack, dusty, rocky.


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

stom_m3, thank you. That's great round up.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

stom_m3 have you found a source for the SB8 folding in the price range you state? 

I can only find them in the $40-50 range.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

All this advice in just 10 hours! 
Thanks a bunch guys; much appreciated!


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

kerryn said:


> stom_m3 have you found a source for the SB8 folding in the price range you state?
> 
> I can only find them in the $40-50 range.


I updated the chart in my post with additional Moe Joe tires. If I think of other's I will add them.

kerryn - I got those prices from the Schwalbe website. I didn't put a lot of effort in finding the lowest pricing. I simply included it as reference. I assume the buyer will look for the cheapest places online.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I run Kenda Small Block 8 wire bead tires, 20x1.95. Light enough, and works well.


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

kerryn said:


> stom_m3 have you found a source for the SB8 folding in the price range you state?
> 
> I can only find them in the $40-50 range.


Kenda Small Block 8 Clincher Tire Wire bead, 20 x 1.95" Black 212523

20x1.75: PAIR KENDA SMALL BLOCK EIGHT Tires: Two 20" x 1.75 BMX Dual Compound,Race & Dir | eBay


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

kerryn said:


> stom_m3 have you found a source for the SB8 folding in the price range you state?
> 
> I can only find them in the $40-50 range.


Geez, I have to re-evaluate my reading skills here. Sorry, I thought you were talking about the Schwalbe tires. I got the SB8 price from Universal Cycles and Amazon. Universal Cycles has both the wire and folding. Hope that helps,


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

Are any of these tubeless? Anyone have a 20" running tubeless?


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Great chart! Bookmarking this thread for future use. 
If you get really bored, I would love to have one for 24" tires too.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

seenvic said:


> Are any of these tubeless? Anyone have a 20" running tubeless?


you'd have to run ghetto.


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

IAmHolland said:


> you'd have to run ghetto.


OK, I thought so on the ghetto method, and it is good to know it is possible. To me tubeless is the best upgrade I ever made other than clipless pedals for my bike. I am thinking tubeless, carbon fork, disc front wheel and alum frame should be fairly light.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

coopdad said:


> Great chart! Bookmarking this thread for future use.
> If you get really bored, I would love to have one for 24" tires too.


Done. Added 24's and price reference. Hope that helps.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My son has some old specialized 20" tires on his Hotrock. Just for fun I am trying them ghetto tubeless by splitting an new 16" tube I don't need anymore. They appear to be holding air okay once the Stans filled all the thorn holes 

So I was thinking about getting the SB8 folding and trying these tubeless but I see Kenda states that using any kind of sealant voids their warranty. So my question is... Has anyone run the 20x2.125 SB8 folding tubeless? Was it successful in the long run?

Thanks. 
Kerry.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Bontrager SX Kids' Tire*

You may want to include these in the list.

Part No.	MSRP*	Bead	FT/RR/PR	Sidewall/Tread	Size TPI	Type Weight
409679	19.99	Wire	Dual	Black / Black 20 x 2.00	30	Clincher	580g
409682	19.99	Wire	Dual	Black / Black 24 x 2.00	30	Clincher	700g


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

kerryn said:


> You may want to include these in the list.
> 
> Part No.	MSRP*	Bead	FT/RR/PR	Sidewall/Tread	Size TPI	Type Weight
> 409679	19.99	Wire	Dual	Black / Black 20 x 2.00	30	Clincher	580g
> 409682	19.99	Wire	Dual	Black / Black 24 x 2.00	30	Clincher	700g


I have the 20x2.00 on my little girl's 20 inch. Only weighed in at 430 grams a piece with the wire bead.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

mountaingoatepics said:


> I have the 20x2.00 on my little girl's 20 inch. Only weighed in at 430 grams a piece with the wire bead.


Isn't it weird how the manufacturer's weights are so much higher than real world experience. You would think that they would be losing sales with such high claims.

At 430g I would consider these but I just placed the order for the IRC Sirens 20x2.125. My son has no suspension so I'm going for a larger volume tire.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

In the garage I have a Small Block 8 20 X 2.1 wire bead DTC. It came in at 460g. It has a high profile. I also have a new Specialized Roller 20 X 2.125 wire bead. It weighs 534g 

The small block 8 is noticeably taller than the roller and also fatter when mounted despite the specs. Its a good tire for our dry climate.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

alex_sdca said:


> The small block 8 is noticeably taller than the roller and also fatter when mounted despite the specs. Its a good tire for our dry climate.


Although it is kind of moot now for me as I have ordered by tires to you run the SB8 with a tube or tubeless? I'm wondering how it holds up to tubeless if you run that way.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

kerryn said:


> Although it is kind of moot now for me as I have ordered by tires to you run the SB8 with a tube or tubeless? I'm wondering how it holds up to tubeless if you run that way.


I doubt it will hurt anything. I ran a variety of Kenda's tubeless over the years with Stan's and no issues. Anything from Nevegals to Small Block 8's and a few others inbetween. They always said the same thing about their 26er and 29er tires and I and several friends never had an issue running em tubeless.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

I have not run tubeless on the kids bikes. I do on my own but usually play to win with either Stans rims or Bontrager rims and tubeless ready tires (+ removable valve cores + sealant syringe).


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

kerryn said:


> My son has some old specialized 20" tires on his Hotrock. Just for fun I am trying them ghetto tubeless by splitting an new 16" tube I don't need anymore. They appear to be holding air okay once the Stans filled all the thorn holes
> 
> So I was thinking about getting the SB8 folding and trying these tubeless but I see Kenda states that using any kind of sealant voids their warranty. So my question is... Has anyone run the 20x2.125 SB8 folding tubeless? Was it successful in the long run?
> 
> ...


Yes, it may void the warranty but what is the chances you'll have a warranty issue with the tire? They have excellent quality so it's pretty unlikely they crack prematurely or come apart. I doubt they'll warranty punctures so you will likely never have a warranty issue with them. Tubeless them now!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

FYI - I measured the SB8 20 x 1.95" folding @ 378g.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

stom_m3 said:


> FYI - I measured the SB8 20 x 1.95" folding @ 378g.


My wire beads are a bit less than 400g (like 398g or so) across 4 tires.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I should have got the SB8. Oh well. 

For the record the IRC Siren SX 20x2.125 are 535g (averaged over two tires).


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

kerryn said:


> I should have got the SB8. Oh well.
> 
> For the record the IRC Siren SX 20x2.125 are 535g (averaged over two tires).


sorry to hear.


----------

